
Ask HN: How to deal pathetic Envato buyer? - zju
A buyer is harassing me by messaging my employer and my friend. What should I do?
======
mschuster91
Report him to Envato, and if it gets really threatening, call the cops.

Be sure to print out screencaps with URL and timestamp visible, cops are often
enough too incompetent or don't have internet access.

